# Watermelon´s Sega Genesis Brawler Paprium has been released



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2020)

After numerous delays, Watermelon finally released the Brawler Paprium for the Sega Genesis!
Paprium makes use of customized special chip DT128M16VA1LT - aka "Datenmeister" - chipset for sound and sprite scaling.



Spoiler















> Year 8A2, somewhere at equidistant point between Shanghai, Tokyo and Pyongyang, a Megapolis rose from ashes of the shortest but most devastating nuclear war in history, its name is PAPRIUM.
> BRUTAL, MASSIVE. You will fight your way through the city with Tug, Alex and Dice.
> Redefine the word justice, deal with the BLU drug temptation, and more importantly: STAY ALIVE!​
> *Nothing's too grand for the ultimate Mega Drive/Genesis game:*
> ...


Source:https://paprium.com/


----------



## SubLoverD (Jan 5, 2021)

anyone working on the cart dump yet?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 5, 2021)

Always cool to see old systems receive new games from dedicated fans.  Having said that, wish it were something a little more unique than yet another brawler for the 16-bit generation, those systems saw more than their fair share of these kinds of games.


----------

